# Mavs at Lakers



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

FOR ThE LOVE OF CRAP HIT YOUR FREE THROWS !!!

Nash, stop overcommitting on defense, it's derek fisher, he is not going to blow by you for the jam,


Diggler:

Make a ****ing shot guy.


Walker:

What a difference a team makes, he really looks into the offensive groove! Also a lot less blabbing to the refs. Way to get invovled in a new system and contribute walker ( what a steal!)
LOVE the way he is drawing defenders out and setting up others for shots!


Jamison:

Really changes the flow of the game doesn't he! It's weird to see the mavs with a low post threat.

Finely: 

????

Tony Delk looking very good so far, looks like he is playing for a while, on this squad.

Fortson:

Amazing, he is accepting his role and playing with the confines of his abilities.



Love those new uni's too.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyone else watching/listening in?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

im watching, couldnt agree more on your assesment of the Mavericks. Devean George and Derek Fisher look good.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Finely:
> ...


He's playing? I could have sworn he isn't in the game. 

But give the Mavs some more time, Finley's a great player, he's probably just adjusting.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> im watching, couldnt agree more on your assesment of the Mavericks. Devean George and Derek Fisher look good.



Glad you posted that I can't stand either of those two so I rarely say anything good about them.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Mavs at Lakers*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> He's playing? I could have sworn he isn't in the game.
> ...



One of my favorites but man he looks really out of it.


Yet another feather in the mavs cap for getting walker.



WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING NASH?


It's gonna take the mavs a little bit longer than I thought for them to gel.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'll also say this. I don't like the lakers but I have some friends that are true laker fans ( not fairweather bandwagon jumpers) and one there are two things that stand out with their recent HOF acquistions. 

1. Karl Malone has a bad attitude and hasn't really been good to this franchise it's real weird seeing him as a laker.

2. Gary payton is the ultimate weapon for the Lakers, they covered pretty much of all their weaknesses by signing him.
Good wing defender great passer brings it up well, scores well, controls the tempo like a pro, they really should throw some serious money at him.


Finely starting to get back into it...


Walker stroking it tonight!!


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

walker and jamison are playing fine. Nash and fin are playing like crap. They have done nothing. Dirk is playing ok. His shot is off but he's getting boards. This team is just gonna take time to gel


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> walker and jamison are playing fine. Nash and fin are playing like crap. They have done nothing. Dirk is playing ok. His shot is off but he's getting boards. This team is just gonna take time to gel



Walker is doing it all man! Guarding shaq occasionally providing help defense, bringin it up the floor penetrating and creating!


Crap pass to delk there.


Gary payton is just leveling this team, finely needs to guard him full time, get nash outta there.


Another error by walker but he really is trying for this team, 

Nelson better make some serious adjustments or this is gonna be a blow out, or is it already?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Heh looks like I am going solo here.


I can't believe they handed out a technical for that crap, what a bunch of ****.


Why did rick fox look like he was crying at that shot? Gel issues probably.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't care what team you put in there today, there's just no way to stop this Lakers tonight.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

You're right, 4 minutes of garbage time inc. Good thing kobe wasn't playing.


It would just make my day if the mavs dropped a ton of 3 bombs right now. It's not gonna happen though


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

*Mavs lakers thoughts and comments*

The Lakers weren't missing a shot and Dallas couldn't get in a groove the two guys who played crappy were Finley and Nash and that wont happen next game. Dirk couldnt hit a three either but other than that i thought Jamison and Walker looked like they will make this a tough team.
Once they start to get togethor on the same page and nash and finley come around i think this team will start to come around and be better than they were last year. 
Byron Russel hitting shots please it was a night for LA


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't know if it was a night for LA or not. Dallas played very bad. Couldn't make shots and too many turnovers. I only have one thing to say. I know that Jamison and Walker are good but you guys will miss NVE and LaFrentz.  Peace


NVE--> Nick VAN Exel


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

they wont miss lafrentz i guarantee you that. walker and fortson did good on shaq. lafrentz didn't guard him any better. Walker was the best player on the team. shooting hi percentage and playmaking.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Antoine and Antawn are the only guys who played well for the Mavs. Dirk threw up a series of bricks, and so did Finley in the first half. Nash was inconsistent.

People have been saying for years that the Lakers needed a legitimate power forward to complement Shaq. Now they have one, and the combination is very effective.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well it was the first game, they looked as rusty as their uniforms did. I'm not sure about Fin. Coming into the playoffs last year his knee was messed up and he didn't really contribute. Then they get to the conference finals, and when Dirk gets injured, they lose. Could be a little confidence problem, he realizes he isn't the man, his shot looked dead. Everyone except for walker and jamison looked pretty tentative. But it's the first game. Credit to the glove. He played a great game.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

If Walker stays playing the way that he is, then the Mavs are going far this year. Maybe the five for six three pointers will quiet the guys saying that he will take crappy looks at threes on this team. He only did it last year because Pierce wasn't open and there was no one else on the team worth mentioning...


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Tough game for Nowitzki ouuweee!!!!Nash was also not himself, making turnovers, and just not playing his game. Is it just me or does Antawn Jamison seem like a huge gunner?? I mean he scores but geez, have some restraint.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Walker was a steel for you guys, beleive me and so was Delk those guys are PLAYERS and will play great for you. Walkers icky shooting percentage was bc of the coach and the team not his talent level. You guys will gel.
As for Bryon Russel hitting shots being luck...I think not....he played his best basketball when he played with Malone on the Jazz and reuninting him with Malone is gonna make him back into a decent role player, you'll see. I think the Lakers are gonna be awesome but Dallas should give them a run for their money. I don't see the Kings and Spurs on the same level with you 2 this year and certainly not the T-Wolves.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Here is my assessment. 

1. The Mavs looked way out of sync. Of course that is to be
expected. Not having played together practically at all yet
affected the defense as much as the offense. To play good
team defense you have to know where all your team mates
are going to be. Obviously the same goes for the offense.

2. Walker looked like the 2nd best player on the Mavericks team
last night. I don't know why Finley and Nash looked so rusty
but they are going to have to find thier games so that this
thing can really start cooking. If we get continued play out
Walker like we have seen in 1/2 preseason game and the 1st
real game then we got an even bigger steal than I even
thought we did. 

3. They need to find a way to get in an offensive rythym with
Fortson in the game. They looked terrible on offense while
D.F. was on the floor. Maybe it was first game jitters on the
road in the L.A. but once Fortson went out the offense came
alive a bit. We need to evaluate Fortson after playing some
people other than Shaq and company. Actually I thought he
was fine on defense against Shaq but our offense was
atrocious at the beginning of that game.

4. Lets not panic over one game in a building we have not had a
win in for over 10 years. I expect that they will still look a little
out of sync tonight at Golden State and probably for a few
weeks. But when they start getting comfortable playing
together they will be great.

5. We clearly have more talent than last years team. I could see
that even in a rather poor game.

6. I am as excited about this team as I ever was. This year is
going to be a roller coaster ride but it sure will be fun.


----------

